# Basic AC EV Steps



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

*Mods, please remove*

Mods please remove.

Edit: don't want this to muddy up the waters. Thought i could compile if others posted. Not happening  


I'm a newbie, (and unqualified to write the basic steps myself), but if you guys will post basic steps to give someone like me an idea of everything involved, step by step (w/ questions, issues to confront etc) i will use these first two posts to compile your comments -step by step. I'll try to keep up and add comments at least once a week until it's finished. 

Ex. AC motor selection considerations etc...inverter/controller choice....battery...donar vehicle options...order at which these processes could be/should be attempted, etc


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

Might need this one too


----------

